# Gimme a little trim...PLEASE



## obiron (Sep 28, 2005)

I like everything about the new SRAM Force group, accept the fact that there is no trim adjustment on the FD when in the big ring.

Yeah, you guessed it, I am Campy convert. I am also a big ring climber and used to using every cog accept the very top one.

A half a click more for when we are at the bottom of the cassette, that's all I ask.

And please make it a retrofit part so that it can be installed on the group I have now.

Thanks,
Ron 
EMC/Vellum Cycles


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

i agree.. that is the one reason i ride campy. with the almost friction left shifter i never have to spend time adjusting it...only riding it.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Campy front derailleur trim*



harvestlaser said:


> i agree.. that is the one reason i ride campy. with the almost friction left shifter i never have to spend time adjusting it...only riding it.


Then you might be disappointed to learn that for 2007 all Campy front Ergo shifters except Record and Chorus are doing away with the multiple detent position feature, and using a simple indexing system (i.e. no trimming available). Who, knows, in the future they may get rid of the multiple detent system all together.


----------



## Nolamatt (Feb 4, 2005)

It is indexed but it gives you the ability to trim some. I have 07 chorus and centaur on two bikes and I have no trouble using the entire cassette if I want to with either system.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I also am running the Force grp. and have had no problems what so ever using the full range of the cassette while riding the in the big ring. I think when the system is adjusted properly there is no need for the trim mode.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

if i got you right, sounds like you're crossing your chain that requires the trim (ie, biggest rear cog w/ biggest front cog)... eh, your equipment and money i s'pose...


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

jwelch said:


> I also am running the Force grp. and have had no problems what so ever using the full range of the cassette while riding the in the big ring. I think when the system is adjusted properly there is no need for the trim mode.



I second that. I have the Sram Force and have zero big ring trim issues. I have the 50/34 compact crank and in terms of cassettes, have used both the Sram 11-26 and the Dura-Ace 12-27. I have never had any need for additional trim while in the big ring.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

I am the same as rcordray.....

No trim issues or rubbing at all in the big ring. I am using the 50/34 with the SRAM Force FD. I had problems using an Ultegra FD, but none with with the Force FD....

the Flash


----------

